

When Pigs Fly: Apache Pig, Open Source and Understanding Systems - rjurney
http://sna-projects.com/blog/2010/06/when-pigs-fly-apache-pig-open-source-and-understanding-systems/

======
pskomoroch
Glad Russell wrote this up, he has been doing some cool things with Pig,
Voldemort, & Ruby lately.

------
rjurney
This blog post was a phase I LinkedIn Analytics interview. If you read to the
bottom, you passed. Contact us to proceed to the next stage.

~~~
suraj
Well I have interest but no experience ;)

------
xiiiiiiiiii
very worth the read, cool stuff

